# Basically finished Black Mamba



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

My cruze basically all finished. Black badges, all tinted, and HID lights added since the last photos I put up. Let me know what you guys think, I may black out the chrome strip under my windows as well.


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks good. Another thing to consider, that i think would look good is overlays for the side marker lights. grafxworks has them, i just ordered them. I think it would finish off the blacked out look.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Needs springs. ASAP.


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

chevyboy695 said:


> Looks good. Another thing to consider, that i think would look good is overlays for the side marker lights. grafxworks has them, i just ordered them. I think it would finish off the blacked out look.


Thanks for that. Just ordered some. I'll definitely be doing this myself. Sticks out like a sore thumb on my car.


----------

